# Dual Batteries (thank you B&B)



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

When I first wanted to install dual batteries I thought it would be difficult only because I had no clue what I was doing. Then B&B stepped in and walked me through the entire install. This was almost a year ago when I wanted to put it in but somehow took me a year before I even started to put it in. I just want to say thanks for the lesson you taught me on the install:salute: Here are the pics. Batteries have each 1000 cold cranking amps and side and top posts. connected the top post to post on pos and neg. kept the stock alternator wire to original battery and put another separate wire to the other battery. Also not in the pics I got an axillary fan in all well. If you dont have one and you overheat definitely spend the money it worth it. Notice the first time I plowed (last tuesday) that it worked like a charm. Now im running at normal temp. Let me know what you guys think especially B&B:waving:


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Glad you like the new batteries...but are you keeping the cable over the fan shroud? If it were me I would want to tuck them away and route them so they are not visible and can not catch on anything.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Doakster;623727 said:


> Glad you like the new batteries...but are you keeping the cable over the fan shroud? If it were me I would want to tuck them away and route them so they are not visible and can not catch on anything.


That's where the factory routed them. The fan shroud is plastic, it would act as an insulator even if the wire did become chaffed. As long as they are secured to the shroud, I see no problems with that set up.

I do like the bling-bling gold plated terminals!


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

is that bare wire? or does it have a coating over it, im guessing it does since you would of seen a spark the second the +, - touched


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

JohnnyU;623801 said:


> That's where the factory routed them. The fan shroud is plastic, it would act as an insulator even if the wire did become chaffed. As long as they are secured to the shroud, I see no problems with that set up.
> 
> I do like the bling-bling gold plated terminals!


That's just odd to me that if would be from the factory that way, but that's just me.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

only difference is fromt he factory it would have nice clips mounted to the fan shroud and the wires would be in tape with conv tubing around them.
my ram and my f350 botht have the daul batteries and the wires do run like that
never seen it in a jeep tho. nice job and very interesting


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

JohnnyU;623801 said:


> That's where the factory routed them. The fan shroud is plastic, it would act as an insulator even if the wire did become chaffed. As long as they are secured to the shroud, I see no problems with that set up.
> 
> I do like the bling-bling gold plated terminals!


Exactly. And yes its a clear coating on the wires. I would prefer black or something else but thats all that advanced auto had, still works great. Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

JeepPlow18;624156 said:


> Exactly. And yes its a clear coating on the wires. I would prefer black or something else but thats all that advanced auto had, still works great. Thanks for the comments guys.


You should get some of that black plastic looming and tuck those wires inside of it Looks good though.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I've got the same setup in my truck and run the wires in the same location, i just used clips and ties though to clean things up! Definitely a noticeable improvement to the vehicles electrical system! Nice job!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Some split loom, the extra ground cable I mentioned, and a couple cable clamps and you'll have it. wesport

Running the stock alt? Planning on an upgrade there as well?


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

*looks good.*

nice setup, did the same on my truck, but ordered the tray and nuts and bolts from www.lmctruck.com, they have every thing, love that place.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*B&B, Thanks*

Here are a few picks of the dual batteries I put in my 04 Chevy 2500 HD last week. I got the tray and everything from the chevy dealer and the rest from advanced auto. Was going to go with the red top optima batteries, but the guy at the store talked me into autocraft titanium. They were about $70 cheaper a piece, had top and side posts, same 1000 CCA and same warranty as the optima, so I thought I would save some money. Took me about an hour and a half to hook it all up. At one point got myself a nice little arc from the positive,you can see the spot to the right of the first picture above the postive. Was not paying much attention to what was hooked up already. I just need to find some heat resistant tape to wrap around the cable. It is clear, but it gets pretty hot over the fan so if any one has any suggestions of something to wrap them in let me know. Thanks and enjoy.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*some more*

here are a few more and a video also. if it works


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I can tell when I start up the truck the power it has, cant wait to hook everything up to it and see how she runs....wesport I pulled put the wires so you can see them. they are usually tucked away and tied down so nothing catches them.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*Video*

here is a short video of a look at the set up I installed. I took all the pictures with my new phone. for how much it cost it better take good pics. well hope this video works....:waving: did not work. will try again. sorry


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*lets try again*






Until that one is finished processing here is a video of my two chihuahuas Pele and his son Rooney. For being Mexican they sure love the snow. They will be out there for an hour before they get cold. When i am bored i make tunnels and they just rip around the back yard...


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Good job looks good, now you should not have any problems on those frigid mornings any more :crying:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Burkartsplow;624688 said:


> Here are a few picks of the dual batteries I put in my 04 Chevy 2500 HD last week. I got the tray and everything from the chevy dealer and the rest from advanced auto. Was going to go with the red top optima batteries, but the guy at the store talked me into autocraft titanium. They were about $70 cheaper a piece, had top and side posts, same 1000 CCA and same warranty as the optima, so I thought I would save some money. Took me about an hour and a half to hook it all up. At one point got myself a nice little arc from the positive,you can see the spot to the right of the first picture above the postive. Was not paying much attention to what was hooked up already. I just need to find some heat resistant tape to wrap around the cable. It is clear, but it gets pretty hot over the fan so if any one has any suggestions of something to wrap them in let me know. Thanks and enjoy.


Its funny how we are running the same batteries and wires. Looks great. I still have to make it look neat and tie those cables down. Those pics were premature as im not 100% done yet lol. All is left is too tie them down and try and tuck them away.


----------



## 02f250superduty (Oct 1, 2008)

why run two cables? cant the positive go from battery to battery and the positive go to a good ground on the engine or something? Just what I was thinking of doing. Please let me know if this will cause problems.


----------



## 02f250superduty (Oct 1, 2008)

sorry I meant negative go to a good ground


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

B&B;624335 said:


> Some split loom, the extra ground cable I mentioned, and a couple cable clamps and you'll have it. wesport
> 
> Running the stock alt? Planning on an upgrade there as well?


Yes i am running stock alternator. Its brand new and not even a year old, the old one crapped out. Is it a must to upgrade?


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

cjasonbr;624177 said:


> You should get some of that black plastic looming and tuck those wires inside of it Looks good though.


BLACK and RED, so nobody gets screwed up if they are under the hood

$4.99 each at car parts store


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

02f250superduty;625647 said:


> why run two cables? cant the positive go from battery to battery and the positive go to a good ground on the engine or something? Just what I was thinking of doing. Please let me know if this will cause problems.


Actually, doing BOTH is the best way. By running not only one between the neg terminals of the battery's but also one from the aux batt to the engine your adding an extra ground path. The more ground the less resistance. plus you not depending on the single (original) ground cable between the stock location battery and the engine to supply the single ground for both battery's.

When it comes to grounds, and their connections, more (as well as bigger) is always better.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JeepPlow18;625981 said:


> Yes i am running stock alternator. Its brand new and not even a year old, the old one crapped out. Is it a must to upgrade?


not necessarily a must but would be ad additinal smart upgrade. You have more battery reserve now but your alt may still have a tough time keeping those reserves filled with an upgrade.

Run it for a storm or two and see how the alternator copes. If it struggles then upgrade it.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

If you're smart with your electrical accessories, you should be fine. I ran dual batteries with the GM 105A alternator for 8 years on my 1991 without any problems at all. I only ran a single ground from the second batter to the engine though. 

I do suggest the "big three" upgrade. Search on GM-Trucks.com, there should be more information there.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

The dual battery set up looks like it will make a world of diff. Those dogs are great too. With that little bit of fur, don't they get cold quick or do they keep so busy they don't notice the cold! I gotta hide your post so my wife doesn't see it, she'll want a couple of them too!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Grampa Plow;626244 said:


> The dual battery set up looks like it will make a world of diff. Those dogs are great too. With that little bit of fur, don't they get cold quick or do they keep so busy they don't notice the cold! I gotta hide your post so my wife doesn't see it, she'll want a couple of them too!!!


the dogs love it out there.who would have known. we have a beagle also that loves to be out there with them and they just play for hours.well about one has been the longest. the best is when we get drifts and they go running and eat it head first and you lose them in the snow. they are good dogs and in the winter they are like little heaters when your sitting on the couch. after putting the duals in.I now want to put a third in. we will see.....


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

aaron did carlos say the titan are better then the duralast. i told him 2 give me the best he had and i got duralast 1000 800 115. assuming you went 2 the lakewood store looks got by the way


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

kashman;626311 said:


> aaron did carlos say the titan are better then the duralast. i told him 2 give me the best he had and i got duralast 1000 800 115. assuming you went 2 the lakewood store looks got by the way


carlos wasnt there. Some other guy told me to go with them. they have the same warranty as the optima red top. what were you putting the new batterys in.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

Burkartsplow;627290 said:


> carlos wasnt there. Some other guy told me to go with them. they have the same warranty as the optima red top. what were you putting the new batterys in.


i did both trucks the ford and the 95 chevy. chevy dealer on detroit was asking 82. for the batt holder not in stock had 2 tell him forget it just made my own.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

kashman;627404 said:


> i did both trucks the ford and the 95 chevy. chevy dealer on detroit was asking 82. for the batt holder not in stock had 2 tell him forget it just made my own.


I got he battery holder and everything from don brooklyn chevy. it cost me $35.00. I called pat obrien and they were not very helpful in the parts dept.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

*loom*

shot of 2nd battery and loom


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Where is the 4 gauge extra wire B B said to run from your alternator to the battery.. ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

bb's not the boss of me!!!


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jeepplow18 Where is the 4 gauge extra wire B B said to run from your alternator to the battery.. ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

B&B;626038 said:


> not necessarily a must but would be ad additinal smart upgrade. You have more battery reserve now but your alt may still have a tough time keeping those reserves filled with an upgrade.
> 
> Run it for a storm or two and see how the alternator copes. If it struggles then upgrade it.


Ok sounds good. I will let you know how it performs in the first storm. Thanks again B&B.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

RichG53;627731 said:


> Jeepplow18 Where is the 4 gauge extra wire B B said to run from your alternator to the battery.. ? ? ? ? ? ?


Its there haha. In the second picture you can see it very clearly


----------



## FLASHMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

B&B;626038 said:


> not necessarily a must but would be ad additinal smart upgrade. You have more battery reserve now but your alt may still have a tough time keeping those reserves filled with an upgrade.
> 
> Run it for a storm or two and see how the alternator copes. If it struggles then upgrade it.


I have a question... I'm running a '98 K1500 XC with a 7 1/2' Curtis. Stock (original... yikes) battery and alt... both are on the edge of crapping out. Lifted my plow today, and my gauge went down to almost nothing... If I were to run a similar dual battery setup like the one here, what would be an ideal alternator to run amperage wise? Would 140 be sufficient??? Thanks in advance


----------



## Nick Estes (Jul 15, 2009)

I got a ? i have a 94 gmc 1500 and a 105amp alt. is the biggest i can find does anyone no where i can get a bigger one


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Nick Estes;901884 said:


> I got a ? i have a 94 gmc 1500 and a 105amp alt. is the biggest i can find does anyone no where i can get a bigger one


There's a zillion outfits out there that have high output CS series alternators for your '94. Everything from 100-350 AMP.

DB Electrical, Power Master, Power Bastards, Quality Power, just to name a few.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

cjasonbr;624177 said:


> You should get some of that black plastic looming and tuck those wires inside of it Looks good though.


I have to second this, use wire loom, cleans it up and helps to protect them.

Mike


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, I've been considering this on my truck.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

you guys with the one wire GM style alternators should really look into upgrading the wire coming from the Alt to the Pos. distribution block,,, this is considered one of the common "big 3" the bigger the wire coming from your alt allows the most amount of current available to dump back into your batteries... i think the stock wire is barely 8 gauge. 

my dual batteries are wired with 0 and 2 gauge wire.. aswell as my 136 amp alt on my dodge. makes a WORLD of difference especially since im running a full lightbar and dual electric fans


----------



## rmartini27 (Dec 15, 2007)

got a 210a from jegs for the samwe truck


----------



## 1dodger99 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm running dual batteries in my Dodge and seams to work fine.Only difference is i don't have a wire to the alternator from the second battery. Would it be better if i did?


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

Burkartsplow;624695 said:


> I can tell when I start up the truck the power it has, cant wait to hook everything up to it and see how she runs....wesport I pulled put the wires so you can see them. they are usually tucked away and tied down so nothing catches them.


I would worry about the positive coming into contact with the fender on the drivers side... maybe some rubber boots?


----------

